# Killis and cherry red shrimp together ?



## jasonak (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi
I was curious if anyone on here has kept Killis with the cherry reds ? 
thanks


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

jasonak said:


> Hi
> I was curious if anyone on here has kept Killis with the cherry reds ?
> thanks


Small killis, A. australe, p. annulatus & A. normanni, no problems, but shrimplets may be hunted a little.


----------



## jasonak (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi 
thank you for your reply.
Have you ever had nothos with them ?


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

jasonak said:


> Hi
> thank you for your reply.
> Have you ever had nothos with them ?


nope.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Killis + shrimps= No baby shrimps survaving.I have them together for 9 months.


----------



## potatoes (Jun 25, 2010)

I have had 2 cherry shrimp in a 10 gal with endlers livebearers and i got 3 babies. although, java moss takes up half the tank, so there was plenty of shelter. if you want them to breed, go with just shrimp. otherwise, over stuff it with plants and dense moss and pray a few make it.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

This is a pic I took about two years ago. It shows a small (only about 1" long) female killie, I think it was a _Fundulopanchax striata_, only seconds after she chomped on about a 3/4" ghost shrimp. I had a pair of killies in a 10g planted tank with a few ghost shrimp, they were fine for a month or two before this happened. So it's not like the killies went after the shrimps on day 1. But for whatever reason, one day this particular killie decided the shrimp looked like food.

So it's not just the baby shrimplets that are in danger. Whether your adults are ok or not depends upon the individual temperment of the killies.


----------



## jasonak (Oct 26, 2010)

lol wow thats quite the appetite on that little guy !


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

rofl, i almost considered torching my neon tetra when i witnessed it eating a 2 dollar yellow shrimp juvie in front of me once.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

jasonak said:


> Hi
> I was curious if anyone on here has kept Killis with the cherry reds ?
> thanks


Yes. I've tried cherrys in most of my killi tanks. Nothos = no survivors. FP= a few, if you have plenty of cover. The australes and A. striatum seem uninterested, coexist just fine even in my 5 and 10 gallon slightly overcrowded tank. Blue gularis eat everything, including pretty good-sized guppies. What else.... Oh what are the gold ones that are fairly common in pet stores? (sorry brain glitch) they eat alllll the shrimpies.

Right now I have about 10 cherry shrimp in a tank of 40 kribs and about 20 platies (surprises me), and my best batch is in a 10 gallon with nothing but a bristlenose trio (but you could expect that).


----------



## jasonak (Oct 26, 2010)

Bummer on the nothos,I was wanting to put my ranchovii in my community.Nice to hear the Aust will not eat them though..or at least not hunt them down


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

My Golden Wonder hunts the shrimp down. In that thank, I only put in ghost shrimp.


----------

